# to make a noise



## Boljon

How can I say "to make a noise" or "to make a sound" in Latin?
Thank you.


----------



## jazyk

Sonum/fremitum facere.


----------



## rocamadour

Boljon said:


> How can I say "to make a noise" or "to make a sound" in Latin?
> Thank you.


 
Hi Boljon! 
I would translate: *sonum (sonĭtum/strepĭtum) redděre (eděre).*
Ciao! 
* 
*


----------



## Boljon

Thank you!
And, in Italian, which is better between "fare un suono" and "emettere un suono"?


----------



## rocamadour

Boljon said:


> Thank you!
> And, in Italian, which is better between "fare un suono" and "emettere un suono"?


Yoyu're welcome! 
I think you've to open a new thread for your second answer... 
Anyway: we say "emettere un suono" (for instance with an instrument or also with the voice), but if you use the word "rumore" we say "fare rumore" (= to make noise, generally speaking) or "fare un rumore".


----------



## Boljon

Grazie, Rocamadour!


----------



## rocamadour

Boljon said:


> Grazie, Rocamadour!


You're welcome, Boljon!


----------

